# WANTED - French Company



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello

Off to France (first trip abroad ever in MH) early morning of 10th August.

I have been reading lots of the France Touring posts for hints and tips. Some have absolutely terified me, others made me tingle with excitment. One that caught my interest suggested finding someone to tag along with for part of the trip. We are taking the early morning ferry to Calais, heading to Eurodisney for first two nights, then making our way, leisurely, down to Argentat in the Dordonge for the 15th.

So............

Any France Experts interested in showing us the ropes or letting us follow for a few miles, we'd love to hear from you.

Lisa


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sorry lisa, we are going to Northern Ireland soon, but if we had been going your way we would have given you some assistance.

(also its bumps the post  )

Bob


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Bob


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa if you wait till September you can follow us! I wish we were going on the 10th, don't worry its a sunday the best Day you could have gone, best have enough Diesel one less thing to think about.The only thing to remember is drive on the right, and you best let your passenger look to make sure its clear to pull out, give it 2 hours and you think its much quieter than the UK and so easy, you will not want to come home again. Enjoy and Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Lys520 said:


> Some have absolutely terrified me, others made me tingle with excitment.


Hi Lys520, you will be just fine. Just take your time and don't be rushed.

Just remember you drive on the opposite side especially when you set off first thing in the mornings. Fill up before Sundays as most petrol stations are shut. Watch your speed. Try to speak a little French when you go in shops etc, they love you for trying and will help you.

Having someone else isn't always the best way to go. Some drive at different speeds than you want to. Some drive longer/shorter than you want to. You can easily get split up etc etc etc. AND you might not like who you end up with. Things like that.

Get your maps/TomTom sorted. Don't stick to a schedule (unless you are booked into campsites that is) and arrive at aires (if you are using them) earlyish as they do get busy this time of year.

Happy travels.

Johnny F


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

good morning lys520, dont worry about coming to france you'll love it! we have a base in normandy and can thoroughly recommend it. i'm sure that after an hour or two all your apprehension will disappear and you'll relax into your holiday. as your arriving on a sunday make sure your diesel is topped up, however you can get diesel at most supermarkets but some dont take english cards. i used my nationwide card at l'eclercs yesterday. all the best sean


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you Johnny and Sean.

I'm sure we will be fine....really looking forward to it.

Wonder if I'm a bit scared about loving it too much and signing myself up for years of driving in France....hey ho!

Lisa


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

Make sure you have all the correct paperwork and equipment - see www.drive-alive.co.uk and www.theaa.com for motoring abroad.

In respect of driving overseas, I can remember my first time. It is surprising how quickly it will melt into place. My advice would be to stick with the motorway initially - wide roads, fairly straight etc and once you are happy with driving on the wrong side as it were, maybe think about N roads. (N roads are the equivalent (sort of) of UK A roads.)

Regards et bon voyage.

Russell


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Come now, Lisa, where's your sense of adventure? 

French roads are tarmac, much like English ones; you just drive on the right and give way to the left on roundabouts. 

Road numbers are shown on almost every signpost, so even if you don't have satnav you should be able to find your way. If you stop seeing where you're going on a signpost, assume it is straight ahead.

When you get close to a campsite you'll see signs indicating "camping". At the campsite you look for "Accueil" (reception) and the receptionist will almost certainly have enough English to get you signed in and parked up. Sanitary facilities may be unisex, so don't be surprised to find men and women in the same shower block, but check for any signs outside first! Don't expect to find toilet paper, or, in many cases, toilet seats, but most of the "holes in the ground with places to put your feet" have now been phased out, fortunately!!  

As regards security, don't behave any differently than you would in the UK (assuming you normally lock your front door when you go out!). And when you go into a shop, or pass someone while walking in a village or in the countryside, say "Bonjour"!

Enjoy :!: :wink:


----------



## pacific (Dec 17, 2007)

hi Lys520 we did our first trip to France in April just take it at you own pace and enjoy, finding new things and going to new places on your own is all part of the adventure. We are going again in September cant wait BON VOYAGE and enjoy Pacific Pete


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Lisa - just one tip from me. The French direction signs for straight on point to the right! We have been traveling in France for about 20 years and even now have to concentrate and interpret the direction even if it says the name of the town/village we are heading for :? You can get used to it, but it takes a bit of time. 

France is so motorhome tolerant that you will soon settle down to safe motoring. Yes - get to places early, this gives you time to wander into the town or village and have a wee refreshment and watch the world go by. Remember you are on holiday and not there to experience every road there is.

Have a good time.

We will be following you on the 13th   

Sue


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I'm really excited. We've changed to route a little and have agreed to take our time and make it a leisurly stroll, so to speak.

Thanks Chalky, I'm really really excited now about "men in the showers"...hey? :wink: Wonder what other little bonus's France has to offer!

We'll be somewhere around Tours by the 13th, wave if you see us.

Lisa.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just relax and enjoy     

Johnny F


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

When we first went, I was told

"drivers bum in the gutter;If its not, you are on the wrong side"

Still think "bum in the gutter" 11 years later


----------

